# Uchiha Madara vs Gai sensei



## Tankaman (Dec 4, 2008)

Gai sensei in veiw gate 

uchicha madara with MS

who would win???


----------



## Gspot (Dec 4, 2008)

Gai can go all eight gates, and he would still fail against a non-serious Madara. 

I like Gai, but you can't compare a mere high-jounin to one of the top two or three strongest ninja in Narutoverse history.


----------



## akatsuki_master (Dec 4, 2008)

madara owns gai for the simple fact that gai cant hurt him


----------



## eDyH (Dec 4, 2008)

Gai punches Madara through the fourth dimension.


----------



## Federer (Dec 4, 2008)

eDyH said:


> Gai punches Madara through the fourth dimension.



That's diffecult when you can't punch Madara.


----------



## eDyH (Dec 4, 2008)

Sabakukyu said:


> That's diffecult when you can't punch Madara.



You're just not thinking outside of the box.


----------



## Federer (Dec 4, 2008)

eDyH said:


> You're just not thinking outside of the box.





whatever, Madara doesn't have enough feats to make threads about him. He made a joke about 8 Konoha shinobi, Kakashi and Yamato were one of them, this is a rapestomp, Gai is complete joke comparing to Madara.


----------



## Itachi's Apprentice 3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Madara is immune to physical attacks. It doesnt matter how powerful Gai is if he cant lay a hand on Madara.


----------



## eDyH (Dec 4, 2008)

You guys need to think more fourth-dimensionally.


----------



## the box (Dec 4, 2008)

Gspot said:


> Gai can go all eight gates, and he would still fail against a non-serious Madara.
> 
> I like Gai, but you can't compare a mere high-jounin to one of the top two or three strongest ninja in Narutoverse history.



madars not even top 7 ninjas in history.

he lost and kept losing and no one rememberd him or took him seriously.

even his whole clan

the old generation is shit compared t the new generation.

total shit.

any way gia stomps because madara hasent shown any thing but phasing and we dont know how long he can keep that up


----------



## Soul (Dec 4, 2008)

Even if you can hit him: Genjutsu from chapter 408
Or trap him: Genjutsu from chapter 408

Madara isn't affected by Taijutsu: Genjutsu from chapter 408

So, Madara wins with no difficulty at all


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 4, 2008)

Gai wins by a land slide lolz.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 4, 2008)

Madara would kill Gai by a landslide.


----------



## Highgoober (Dec 4, 2008)

I reported this thread this morning and it's still not been trashed.

Our mods sure are the best.



Not enough info/pointless thread etc etc


----------



## Dman (Dec 4, 2008)

Roka said:


> I reported this thread this morning and it's still not been trashed.
> 
> Our mods sure are the best.
> 
> ...



lol?

madara with mid-much difficulty


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 4, 2008)

What needs to be said has been said already. Madara destroys Gai with absolutely no effort at all.


----------



## Psycho Master (Dec 4, 2008)

The first 7 gates stand no chance against Madara and 8th gate can probably be a threat to Madara's life but Madara would still beat him.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Dec 4, 2008)

Madara wins via _Taijutsu alone._ 


*Spoiler*: _Why Madara wins via Taijutsu_ 



Madara's Speed feats:
"Kage bushin no jutsu!"

Kisame's opinion of Madara's speed:
"Kage bushin no jutsu!"

Even via Blitz he's inmune:
"Kage bushin no jutsu!"
"Kage bushin no jutsu!"

Raw strength he's no pushover:
"Kage bushin no jutsu!"

For Suigetsu reference
"Kage bushin no jutsu!"
Link removed




As you can see, Madara's not only fast but his strength is amazin... top it off with Sharingan and Gai's pwned.


----------



## Gspot (Dec 4, 2008)

> madars not even top 7 ninjas in history. he lost and kept losing and no one rememberd him or took him seriously. even his whole clan. the old generation is shit compared t the new generation. total shit. any way gia stomps because madara hasent shown any thing but phasing and we dont know how long he can keep that up



Box, are you serious...?

I mean, I don't even like Madara as a character... but it's completely wrong to say he's "not even top seven in history". He undeniably is, and in my opinion, number two or three. You seem to harbor some sort of plot-related hate for Madara by saying "he lost and kept losing", and "no one takes him seriously", even though the only loss we know was to the great Hashirama (who he still competed with equally), and Madara was the leader of Akatsuki, a league of the badasses of the Ninja World including Itachi, who Madara is undoubtedly stronger than.


----------



## the box (Dec 4, 2008)

gspot i  see where your coming from but what has madara shown.


thats right 



NOTHIN


----------



## Mibu Clan (Dec 5, 2008)

the box said:


> gspot i  see where your coming from but what has madara shown.
> 
> thats right
> 
> NOTHIN



His only canon already triumphs the entirety of Sannin, most of Akatsuki and overall most Kage and Hokage. Yes, including Pain-sama and Itachi-sama.

Hîs canon ability also makes all the Bijuu look like fodder... hell, even Mini Kyuubi is fodder in comparison to

*Kuchiyose no Jutsu: Kyuubi no Youkou*


----------



## Federer (Dec 5, 2008)

the box said:


> gspot i  see where your coming from but what has madara shown.
> 
> 
> thats right
> ...



Kisame hasn't won any battles on-panel, Zetsu didn't fight, and Konan was one-shot by Jiraiya.

According to you "flawless" logic all of them are failures. Madara was the leader of a clan that defeated many armies, just like the Senju did. And you're saying he had 0 thing to do about it?


----------



## Gspot (Dec 5, 2008)

> gspot i see where your coming from but what has madara shown.



What does this mean? So by your admission, guys who are known to be monsters but haven't shown anything like (e.g. Hanzo, White Fang) are all failures?

Madara is Uchiha God of the Narutoverse, and the hidden leader of Akatsuki.


----------



## Naruko (Dec 5, 2008)

We don't have enough info on Madara for this. Even his seeming inability to be hurt physically is just that - seeming. We don't know how it works, ergo we can't assume Gai has no way to counter it. And we know jack all about any other abilities. Just because someone is a legendary ninja isn't enough to give em a BD fight. Sorry, closing.

@Roka - we get to it as fast as we can, sorry :S


----------

